# German expats who love food around?



## Ramona-Lisa (Mar 24, 2010)

We love to go out for lunch or dinner but our favourite is actually Brunch. Brunch in Germany I heard is quite different to Brunch here in SIngapore. Can any German expat recommend where to go for Brunch here?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Try La Artisan - run by a German, with Authentic German Feel .. ARTISAN BISTRO & BAR -> the owner is Mr Rheinhard, and he is in the 'home cooked' style food ...

BTW, the accolades came from my German friends here... and a French friend too vouched for it's taste and authenticity ..


----------

